# Nuova installazione errore in lilo...[RISOLTO]

## Gyrus

Ho fatto tutta la procedura per l'installazione , ma arrivato alla fine , (prima di uscire da chroot)

do il comando "lilo", questo e il messaggio che da:

-------------------------

Warning 'proc/partitions' does not match '/dev' directory structure ;

Name change : '/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target/lun0/disc' -> '/dev/hda as a kernel command-line

boot parameter; hence the '/dev' directory structure does not reflect DEVFS_FS

device names.

added Gentoo*

-------------------------

Ma cosa significa , e perche' lo da ?

GyrusLast edited by Gyrus on Wed May 12, 2004 3:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MyZelF

Per qualche motivo i device creati in /dev/ non sono coerenti con le partizioni rilevate in /proc/partitions.

Visto che comunque il comando va a buon fine (* Added Gentoo) dovresti riuscire a rebootare senza problemi.

----------

## Gyrus

Ho fatto il tutto con :

```
emerge gentoo-sources
```

poi ho compilato kernel con genkernel ,

infine (dopo aver editato fstab e lilo.conf )

ho dato lilo ......

reboot ......

non riparte !!!!

mi arriva  ..... BusyBox .... ed il prompt , se do exit ..... kernel panic ....

Gasp e ora ...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta l'errore esatto che ti da'.

----------

## Gyrus

All'avvio dice questo:

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

Freeimg initrd memory:1941k freed

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeimg unused kernel menory: 156k freed

attemp to access beyond end device 

01:00: rw=0, want=4171, limit=4096

---------

Qui da una serie di righe uguali alle ultimi due ma con il numero want che incrementa

di uno fino a 4174

poi prosegue con : 

---------

BusyBox v1.00-pre7 (2004.05.11-19:47+0000) Build-in shell (ash)

Enter 'help' for a list of build-in commands.

/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off

attemp to access beyond end device 

01:00: rw=0, want=4182, limit=4096

attemp to access beyond end device 

01:00: rw=0, want=4182, limit=4096

/#

Se digito 'help' mi appare una serie di comandi , se provo con exit ......

Mi va in Kernel Panic !!

Io ho seguito i passi del manuale , mettendo:

/dev/hda1  ---> boot (ext2)

/dev/hda2  ---> Swap (swap)

/dev/hda3  ---> root (ReiserFS)

Non so che fare ......    :Shocked: 

----------

## randomaze

Quindi l'altro post dove non trovavi gentoo-sources é risolto?

Per favore aggiungi il tag "[risolto]" al titolo  :Wink: 

Per il resto... postaci anche la parte di lilo.conf e prova a fare a meno di genkernel

----------

## Gyrus

Ecco il lilo.conf

```

boot=/dev/hda

map=/boot/map

install=/boot/boot.0300

prompt

timeout=50

lba32

vga=0x317

default=Gentoo

image=/boot/kernel-2.4.25-gentoo-r2

  label=Gentoo

  read-only

  root=/dev/ram0

  append="init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda3"

  initrd=/boot/initrd-2.4.25-gentoo-r2

```

Tenendo conto che ho emerso il kernel gentoo-sources e compilato

con genkernel appena emerso da internet.

Gyrus

----------

## randomaze

 *Gyrus wrote:*   

> Tenendo conto che ho emerso il kernel gentoo-sources e compilato con genkernel appena emerso da internet.
> 
> 

 

Sembra corretto.... prova a rifare il boot con il liveCD, il chroot e riavviare il lilo

----------

## Gyrus

Stesso messaggio .... 

lancio lilo e ......

```

Warning 'proc/partitions' does not match '/dev' directory structure ;

Name change : '/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target/lun0/disc' -> '/dev/hda as a kernel command-line

boot parameter; hence the '/dev' directory structure does not reflect DEVFS_FS

device names.

added Gentoo*
```

[/code]

----------

## fedeliallalinea

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=162316

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=70838

----------

## Gyrus

... il primo in tedesco .... nel secondo mi ci sono perso ......

 :Embarassed:   :Shocked: 

----------

## Gyrus

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per il resto... postaci anche la parte di lilo.conf e prova a fare a meno di genkernel

 

Parole sante ......

ho compilato il kernel gentoo-sources SENZA genkernel , e come per magia

la macchina ha fatto il boot correttamente (con le dovute modifiche del

lilo.conf)

anche se adesso all'avvio non mi fa piu' vedere la grafica con la mucchina,

peccato !

E poi da una serie di errori per il mancato caricamento del modulo per una 

scheda di rete che io non ho , ma che dovrebbe dipendere da hotplug e non dal kernel in se, ma poi il boot finisce regolare....

Quindi occhio ad usare genkernel non sempre funziona ....

Gyrus

----------

